# What does Your Spouse do that Makes You Feel Special?



## FaithfulHusband (Jan 20, 2018)

Sort of like an informal poll here.

Just wondering what it is people experience in their marriages that give them the feeling that they are highly valued by their spouses.

If your spouse were to tell you for example "I wouldn't be any less happy in general if you were out of my life completely," what is it that your spouse does that gives you the opposite sort of experience, like you are viewed as an inherent and integral part of your spouse's "life story"?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

My wife just gave me a gift that was very special to me - something I doubt anyone else would care about, but which she knew meant a great deal to me.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

1. Thanks me for doing things
2. Always checking my car to see if I need gas
3. Wants me to call him every morning when I get to work (I have a long commute)
4. Sends me sweet texts
5. Loves my kids and parents and does things for them (like fixing a floor or washing my kids' cars when they visit)
6. Takes me out on a "date night" every week - even if it's to McDonalds
7. Remembers things I mention in conversation
8. Holds my hand, touches my hair, if affectionate

I won't go on because it's already getting nauseating lol


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

He pays attention and is interested in me/what's important to me.

He includes me with what's important to him.

He consistently demonstrates that he has my back.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

FaithfulHusband said:


> Sort of like an informal poll here.
> 
> Just wondering what it is people experience in their marriages that give them the feeling that they are highly valued by their spouses.
> 
> If your spouse were to tell you for example "I wouldn't be any less happy in general if you were out of my life completely," what is it that your spouse does that gives you the opposite sort of experience, like you are viewed as an inherent and integral part of your spouse's "life story"?


I've been told more recently that my husband doesn't see the point in working hard, building a life, planning for retirement if I wasn't with him. He couldn't do what he does without me. This makes me feel valued. (That doesn't mean we haven't had some major rocky times up until recently too).


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

My H just left about an hour ago to go back to his temp assignment after being here for the holiday (miss him already  ). While he was here he never left the toilet seat up not once!


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

personofinterest said:


> 1. Thanks me for doing things
> 2. Always checking my car to see if I need gas
> 3. Wants me to call him every morning when I get to work (I have a long commute)
> 4. Sends me sweet texts
> ...


Awww...love this.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

She gives me lap dances when we're alone on the elevator.

This one is real.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Forgives me time to time if needed.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Fusses at me for stupid stuff that I have not done yet!

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

1. He brings me a cup of tea and my breakfast when he is home.
2. He checks the fluids, checks the air in the tires, washes and cleans the inside of my car from time-to-time.
3. He buys special "goodies" just for me.
4. He listens when I call him about a problem.
5. He seeks opportunities to spend one-on-one time with me.
6. He encourages me to treat myself.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> She gives me lap dances when we're alone on the elevator.
> 
> This one is real.


 Your elevators have chairs? 
Don't tell me they are actually couches that would just be too swanky.:grin2:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Your elevators have chairs?
> Don't tell me they are actually couches that would just be too swanky.:grin2:


Ok, so maybe she does something more like pole dancing using me as the pole. But what she does with her shapely rear feels like a lap dance!:wink2:


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

He makes it VERY clear that he wants to spend time with me. We are together constantly, but he always wants more (as do I).


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

Wow.. you all are very spoiled! : )


----------

